# Verizon Call-by-call: Rechnung um das 25-fache gestiegen



## Stevoboy (28 Juli 2007)

Hallo,

Da ich nur für ca. 5 Monate in Deutschland war, habe ich über Verizon Internet per Call-by-call bezogen. Der Tarif war damals 0,4 Cent pro Minuten bei einer 60/60 Taktung. Also ein marktüblicher Call-by-Call Minutentarif. Ca. 1,5 Monate war auch alles in Ordnung, Telefonrechnung unter 10 Euro. Tarif blieb in der Zeit gleich wie ich durch gelegentliches überprüfen der Tarife feststellen kontne

Dann jedoch sprang meine Telefonrechnung sprunghaft auf 160!! Euro und die folgende auch noch einmal auf 50 Euro an nur für die Call-by-Call Verbindung. Und das binnen eines Monats. Offensichtlich hat Verizon den Tarif einfach um 25 fache auf 9,9 cent pro Minuten angehoben und eine marktunübliche Taktung von 60/240!!! eingeführt.

Die Lastschrift habe ich natürlich widerrufen und um einen Einzelverbindungsnachweis gebeten. Vorgestern kam per E-Mail die Antwort ich solle ihn online abrufen. Ich werde mir jedoch schon etwas schriftliches handfeste zu meinem jetzigen Aufenthalt in Südamerika schicken lassen und auf die Kommunikation mit Verizon bestehen und nicht mit einem dieser vielen undurchsichtigen Firmen, die da im Hintergrund handeln.

Meine Frage nun, wie ist die rechtliche Situation. Ein Bekannten, Jurist, meinte ich solle weiterhin nicht zahlen, erst wenn ein Bescheid vom Gericht komme werde es richtig ernst. Er ist der Ansicht, dass es sich um sittenwidriges Verhalten nach $ 38? BGB handelt, da der Preisanstieg den Kunden in unangemessener Weise benachteiligt und Betrugscharakter hat. Der Kunde müsse sich schließlich zuerst einwählen und könne dann Verbindungspreise überprüfen. Von daher dürften Preissteigerungen nur in einem angemessenen Rahmen geschehen, insbesondere da es sich mit 0,4 Cent Minutenpreis um einen schon recht marktüblichen Tarif handele (keine kurzfristige Promotion). Verizon könne schließlich auch wie bei Freenet die Verbindungskosten als automatisch aufspringende Internetseite darstellen.

Wie seht ihr die Sache?


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Juli 2007)

*AW: Verizon Call-by-call: Rechnung um das 25-fache gestiegen*



Stevoboy schrieb:


> Wie seht ihr die Sache?


Eine Masche, wie sie von vielen Anbietern praktiziert wird. In einem ordentlichen Rechtsstaat würde man dem Einhalt gebieten. Wir leben aber in Deutschland. Schnüffelgesetze ja, Verbraucherschutz nein. Solange die Mehrheit des Wahlvolkes, multimedial (nicht zum Tode, sondern eher) zur Dummheit amüsiert, nur noch abnickt und applaudiert, kann man wenig tun.

Neben dem Wort zum Samstag würde ich Dir den Gang zur Verbraucherschutzzentrale/Anwalt empfehlen.


----------



## Stevoboy (28 Juli 2007)

*AW: Verizon Call-by-call: Rechnung um das 25-fache gestiegen*

Ja, das ist das Problem beim Code law. Es muss immer erst ein Gesetz her, damit der Richter entscheiden kann. Das sind wir Deutschen. Sicherheitsfanatiker. Die Engländer lassen den gesunden Menschenverstand entscheiden und sind so mit ihrer Rechtssprechung einfach auf dem neusten Stand.

Sache hier ist. Vertrag kommt zustande sobald man sich einwählt. Unstrittig. Wie sieht es nur in der Praxis aus. Wird Nexnet es riskieren bis vor Gericht zu gehen oder ein Vergleichsangebot von mir akzeptieren. Z.B. die versurften Stunden zu einem erhöhten Minutenentgelt von z.B. 2,9 Cent.


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Juli 2007)

*AW: Verizon Call-by-call: Rechnung um das 25-fache gestiegen*



> Rechnung um das 25-fache gestiegen


eine durchaus gebäuchliche Vorgehensweise 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=48604


----------



## Stevoboy (29 Juli 2007)

*AW: Verizon Call-by-call: Rechnung um das 25-fache gestiegen*

Mag sein,

aber wie gehen diese Fälle aus? Werden die Surfer verklagt? Machen die nen Vergleich oder zahlen einfach nicht?


----------



## Unregistriert (10 August 2007)

*AW: Verizon Call-by-call: Rechnung um das 25-fache gestiegen*

Ich habe call-by-call bei meinen Großeltern über Weihnachten für 15 Tage (17.12.2006 - 1.1.2007) genutzt. Den Verizon call-by-call Internet Tarif habe ich bei billiger-surfen.de gefunden, und der war ca. 0,4 oder 0,6 cents pro Minute und ich denke auch 60/60 Takt.

Die Rechnung beläuft sich über 353,43 Euro!!

Selbst wenn der Tarif 0,6c war, und ich 24/7 online gewesen wäre, würden 353,43 Euro für 41 Tage ausreichen. Ich war aber gar nicht ständig online.

Kann man da was machen. Das ist doch nicht Rechtens.


----------



## Reducal (11 August 2007)

*AW: Verizon Call-by-call: Rechnung um das 25-fache gestiegen*

Widerspruch gegen die einzelne Rechnungsposition des Telefonanbieters und Begleichung der unstrittigen Zahlungen ist das erste. Anschließend lässt einen der surf-by-call-Anbieter anschreiben und dagegen kann man sich dann zur Wehr setzen. Die Verantwortlichkeit vom Telefonanschlussinhaber sollte dabei unbedingt übernommen werden, da der Anbieter davon ausgeht, dass die Großeltern gesurft sind.


----------



## Unregistriert (19 September 2007)

*AW: Verizon Call-by-call: Rechnung um das 25-fache gestiegen*

Ich habe ein ähnliches Problem mit Verizon.  Sogar jeden Tag bei "billiger-telefonieren.de" geschaut, ob der Tarif sich geändert hat und dabei übersehen, dass alle call by call Tarife "ISDN" heißen, jedoch mit unterschiedlicher Bezifferung.  Habe ich bei einer Klage überhaupt Chancen?


----------

